# Flights to Huatulco



## bhale (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that Mexicana has stopped flying, which airlines are flying to Huatulco or Puerto Escondido? 

Another question, has anyone heard if Mexicana will come out of bankruptcy and start over again? After dealing with US airlines, Mexicana was a great surprise. I was sorry to see them go.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We all miss Mexicana. You might use an online search to see what the regional airlines offer, or simply search arrivals and departures for Huatulco, for example, and note the airlines each day and where they
came from. Then, you might make your connections, perhaps at DF, Guadalajara, Puerto Vallarta or some other easily accessed airport via US carriers.  This shows today's arrivals, for example:
(HUX) Huatulco Airport Departures & Arrivals


----------



## Mexicanabuena (Oct 10, 2010)

*Need Help*

I am new and need to contact RV ****** - I need a moderator to delete my post - the site is not giving me any way to email other members or to edit my post. Thanks for any help


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you have posted more often, you will have Private Message (PM) ability by clicking on the username of the person you wish to contact.
Meanwhile, I've sent you a message.


----------

